# Drone movie



## Kraut783 (Jan 6, 2015)

Hmmm...new movie for 2015 called "Good Kill"....About drone pilots, Ethan Hawke starring....

"A family man begins to question the ethics of his job as a drone pilot."

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3297330/


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 7, 2015)

...and it begins...


----------



## Scotth (Jan 7, 2015)

Only redeeming factor in the movie I can see at this point?  

January Jones


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 7, 2015)

This movie will drone on for about 90 minutes.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## BloodStripe (Jan 7, 2015)

Do they get a Silver Star for bravery at the end of the film?


----------



## Florida173 (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Jan 7, 2015)

Let me guess, Brandon Bryant was the SME advising on this film?


----------



## AWP (Jan 7, 2015)

This thread contains more Win than the movie can ever hope to produce.

I think I'm going to start writing to various media outlets about the strain this war has placed on contractors. Living two to a room, missing meals to work on equipment, making coffee ourselves, sharing vehicles, wearing body armor....I can feel the PTSD growing inside of me as I write this.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 7, 2015)

@Florida173 , that trailer, that trailer.

I'm sure it was not their plans, but that trailer reminds me of a surprisingly well produced Saturday Night Live skit.  If you watch it with the Top Gun theme playing in the background it's much better!


----------



## BloodStripe (Jan 7, 2015)

@Freefalling http://www.jasoncouponking.com/new-...oduct-printable-coupon/vagisil-feminine-wash/

That may help some...


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Jan 7, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> This thread contains more Win than the movie can ever hope to produce.
> 
> I think I'm going to start writing to various media outlets about the strain this war has placed on contractors. Living two to a room, missing meals to work on equipment, making coffee ourselves, sharing vehicles, wearing body armor....I can feel the PTSD growing inside of me as I write this.



The catchphrase for your movie could be my sig.


----------



## Brill (Jan 7, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> This thread contains more Win than the movie can ever hope to produce.
> 
> I think I'm going to start writing to various media outlets about the strain this war has placed on contractors. Living two to a room, missing meals to work on equipment, making coffee ourselves, sharing vehicles, wearing body armor....I can feel the PTSD growing inside of me as I write this.



Whoa: two to a room? Do they think you're a Marine or something? Why the barbaric treatment?

Body armor on Baghram, now THAT is funny!


----------



## AWP (Jan 7, 2015)

lindy said:


> Whoa: two to a room? Do they think you're a Marine or something? Why the barbaric treatment?
> 
> Body armor on Baghram, now THAT is funny!


 
I know, right?

Yeah, whoever ran Base Ops here in 2013 had us in armor constantly. The best part was the first few times were "Wear your armor from 1800L - 0700L" which changed after a few days. I think I know why? That would impact the day shift so it becaome 1900L - 0500L which also allowed PT since Disney is closed from 0530 L - 0700L. After that initial burst of stupid we wore our armor during periods of darkness at least twice a week, but not everyday because apparently the "threat" is part-time. Some MWR facilities, including the gyms, were closed too. DFACs? Bidness as usual. I guess the Yelner DFAC in a tent is safer than a gym in a clamshell?

To ratchet up "the stupid" we had SNCO's walking around with reflective belts OVER their armor with some enforcing the wear of reflective belts...while in armor. Since you can't see the belt if worn at the waist, they were placing it around the mid-torso like a heart monitor strap. This went on for almost a year until a new group of soldiers, from whatever unit, took over running the base.

Insult to injury, PPE wasn't required. Armor in PT's? Yes. Eye pro? Optional. Base? Lit up like a Christmas tree. 

It was one of the most ridiculous CYA moves I've seen over here.


----------



## Queeg (Jan 7, 2015)

Ethan Danger Zone played the same damn character on 'Training Day'!


----------



## Florida173 (Jan 7, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> I know, right?
> 
> Yeah, whoever ran Base Ops here in 2013 had us in armor constantly. The best part was the first few times were "Wear your armor from 1800L - 0700L" which changed after a few days. I think I know why? That would impact the day shift so it becaome 1900L - 0500L which also allowed PT since Disney is closed from 0530 L - 0700L. After that initial burst of stupid we wore our armor during periods of darkness at least twice a week, but not everyday because apparently the "threat" is part-time. Some MWR facilities, including the gyms, were closed too. DFACs? Bidness as usual. I guess the Yelner DFAC in a tent is safer than a gym in a clamshell?
> 
> ...



This is why I prefer to stay on the sof compounds.. You can have that conventional bullshit.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 7, 2015)

Florida173 said:


> This is why I prefer to stay on the sof compounds.. You can have that conventional bullshit.


Air Force timidness in dealing with Army stupidity.


----------



## Totentanz (Jan 7, 2015)

SOTGWarrior said:


> Do they get a Silver Star for bravery at the end of the film?



Watching it's basically the same as flying them, right...?


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Jan 7, 2015)

Totentanz said:


> Watching it's basically the same as flying them, right...?



I'm picking up what you are throwing down...


----------



## x SF med (Jan 7, 2015)

Will I get a BSM for sitting through this movie?


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 7, 2015)

Naw....only a MSM


----------



## Florida173 (Jan 7, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Will I get a BSM for sitting through this movie?



It is as valid as anyone receiving a BSM for nothing more than doing their job downrange, or just showing up.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 7, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Will I get a BSM for sitting through this movie?


No, just hemorrhoids (and PTSD).


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 7, 2015)

*This thread is driving me to drink! :dead:

*


----------



## racing_kitty (Jan 7, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> *This thread is driving me to drink! :dead:
> 
> View attachment 12320*



A drive around the block would have taken longer.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 8, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Will I get a BSM for sitting through this movie?


 

With "V" for video game.


----------



## AWP (Sep 14, 2015)

Bumping this thread because I ran across a review. The most redeeming part of the movie is contained in three paragraphs:

Good Kill: Unintentional Zombie Movie Depicts Hard-Knock Drone Life



> Most realistic is the movie’s depiction of drone operators as the “garbage men” (and women) of the war effort. Much of the damage to Egan’s eggshell psyche arises from the fact he lacks any meaningful choice in who he kills, and has no valid channel to raise moral concerns. While a “peasant revolt” is always an option, he knows it would destroy his chances of escaping back to his beloved F-16. So he continually yields to a system where faceless bureaucrats have codified a way to make questionable killing legal and now compel junior personnel to carry out their dirty work.
> 
> This can be seen as a dilemma of modern airpower and modern warfare in general. The extension of politically determined decisions to the tactical level of war without an accompanying deliberative process is a trend about which not enough people have thought carefully, and it’s among this film’s few redeemable subjects.
> 
> Should trigger pullers have enough information about their targets to judge the lawfulness of the orders they’re given? Does our commitment to legality in war require this? Does the Constitutional duty of an officer to safeguard rights and disregard unlawful orders that infringe on them imply the requirement for enough information to meet these obligations? Does the power to kill with impunity heighten, rather than diminish, the necessity to ensure the reasonability of commanders issuing lethal orders, and to brake those orders when necessary? _Good Kill _hints serviceably at these questions.



I thought this sums up what many of us are thinking:



> But just in case you didn’t, the plot clubs you over the cranium with weepy sob stories about Egan’s longing for his glory days as an F-16 pilot, *and how if he could only get back to killing people from merely thousands of feet rather than thousands of miles, his guilt would be vanquished and his sense of purpose restored*.



The conclusion:



> _Good Kill_ succeeds in the modest task of exploring the trials and contradictions of life in the RPA world, but the depiction lacks heart or entertainment value (aside from unintentional comedy). It also lacks accuracy except at the most abstract level. The real story of the drone community is more troubling in some ways than what we’re shown here.



1 of 4 stars


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 14, 2015)

Speaking of zombies...





Clearly, we don't need to worry about a shortage of quality cinema.  It's stars Michael Dudikoff for crying out loud; arguably one of the greatest military film actors to grace the screen.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Sep 14, 2015)

O

M

G


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 14, 2015)

I tried to read the reviews, but it seemed the reviewers were just droning along.


----------



## Kraut783 (Sep 15, 2015)

well...it was only a matter of time


----------



## x SF med (Sep 15, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> I tried to read the reviews, but it seemed the reviewers were just droning along.




Well played....  nicely done.


----------

